# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  المحاضرة الأولى لطلاب الفرقة الأولى شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية #Criminology

## د.شيماء عطاالله

:Bsm: 

طلاب الأعزاء 

طلاب الفرقة الأولى شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق للعام الجامعي 2021-2022 

أرفق لكم لينك المحاضرة الأولى في مادتنا Criminology

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7K127Z1CY0

مع خالص دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق والسداد 

 :S22:

----------

